# Unir antena de UHF y VHF en solo cable de bajada ?



## elio06023 (Abr 13, 2006)

Hola, tengo en el techo de mi apartamento un mastil con dos antenas: una de UHF con amplificador (booster) y otra de VHF. Como la distancia de mi habitacion al techo es de 25 mts me saldria muy caro utilizar dos cables de bajada coaxial, por lo que si me pudieran ayudar como construir un circuito pasivo que me combine las dos señales (UHF del booster y VHF de la antena) para transmitirlas por el unico cable de bajada. Agradeceria tambien si me explicaran algo de esto de la union de estas señales, si seria necesario separarlas despues o el TV es indiferente a esta mezcla.
Tengo amistades que han conseguido un circuito de estos pero no los encuentro actualmente y no puedo extraer el diseño de estos por estar encapsulados hermeticos.
Ayudenme con esto y espero que tambien les sea de utilidad a otros.


----------



## caliche (Abr 13, 2006)

Solo debes conectar la señal de ambas antenas a un combinador (splitter) de 2 vias, y de ahí tiras un solo cable hasta el TV.

Saludos.


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 13, 2006)

Un splitter es un divisor, lo que necesitas es un mezclador de señales de VHF - UHF (Mixer) es muy facil de conectarlo


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 13, 2006)

bueno elio, las bandas de UHF ( ultra high frecuency ) y VHF ( very high frecuency) 
son las bandas de frecuencias asignados para la television radiada, por lo general 
vhf contiene los canales del 1 al 13 y uhf del 14 al 83, todos los canales poseen un
ancho de banda de 6 MHz entre dos frecuencias que no comparten con otros canale radiados
,es decir el canal 2 es transmitido desde los 44 Mhz hasta los 50 Mhz, luego el 
canal 3 es transmitido desde los 54 Mhz hasta los 60 y asi sucesivamente... Hasta el 
canal 88

tu caso en particular se resolveria facilmente con una union splitter, pero el booster 
que tienes conectado causaria problemas, ya que estos dispositivos son activos y 
necesitan ser alimentados ,y como por lo general se ubican es exteriores junto con la antenas 
su alimentacion se hace a traves del cable coaxial donde tambien la antena baja la señal de tv, 
esto es posible gracia a una red que desacopla la señal Dc ,de la señal ac de television en el boster
si tu conectas el booster y las dos antenas utilizando un splitter el nivel DC entrara a la
segunda antena ( la que no tiene BOOSTER )  pondra en corto el dipolo (Antena Yagui) degenerando la señal.
Necesitas dejar bajar la señal AC y rechazar la señal DC en la segunda antena, esto se 
logra con una pequena red RC donde el capacitor es un circuito abierto para DC y
se puede decir que un corto circuito para AC. 

basicamente lo que tienes que hacer es emular la circuiteria del booster para desacoplar
las señales esto es un par de capacitores un toride y unos cuantos resistores, en internet
hay mucha información de estos circuitos pasivos, descarga alguno y lo armas.


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 13, 2006)

UN SPLITTER NO UNE ! DIVIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 14, 2006)

ok no es un splitter ..... sorry es una simple T y mas nada


----------



## elio06023 (Abr 15, 2006)

Gracias a todos por responder este tema, especialmente a OKCOMPUTER, yo tenia pensado realizar la idea de OKCOMPUTER, de realizar un circuito de desacople de DC y AC para la antena de VHF. No entiendo mucho de redes pasivas para tratamiento de señales, pero tengo entendido que los famosos MIXER tienen una red pasiva como circuito. No puedo conseguir un MIXER, por lo que NECESITO EL CIRCUITO de uno para realizarlo casero.

Si me pudieran indicar un link para descargar un plano de este tipo de elemento, pues es lo que necesito.
Gracias.


----------



## okcomputer (Abr 16, 2006)

elio realmente tengo un plano de un booster, pero no digitalmente, apenas lo encuentre lo escaneo y te lo mando.... es muy sencillo ya que tu solo necesitas una pequeña parte de todo el montaje para tu aplicacion .....
ok


----------



## navis (Abr 17, 2006)

elio  casi  todos los amplificador (booster) de antena que se comercializan actualmente en España  dispone  de entrada para antena de UHF y entrada para antena  de VHF  que el mismo amplificador mezcla y amplifica,  mira si el amplificador dispone de dicha entrada y tendras resuelto el problema
un saludo


----------



## elio06023 (Abr 18, 2006)

Bueno, miren, este circuito me lo paso un amigo que lo usa actualmente en su casa por lo que funciona sin perdida de señal segun me dice (no lo he visto). Se los dejo para que lo discutan y analicen...

******************    En el siguiente mensaje continua....   *************


----------



## elio06023 (Abr 18, 2006)

Este otro es una modificacion que pienso que podria servir para mis propocitos, comentenme algo al respecto....

El choke CH del booster que posseo tiene 28 vueltas con 4mm.
En otra ocacion les publico el plano del booster.


----------



## jesus flores (Oct 4, 2006)

Saludos compañeros del foro en esta seccion en especial de la duda del mezclador de vhf y uhf tengo yo la siguiente duda,estoy pensando armar un amplificador que cubre vhf/uhf y en el diagrama que tengo dice en el texto que si quiero usar el amplificador de señal para vhf y uhf tengo que conectar un me4zclador comun vhf/uhf antes de la entrada al amplificador es decir  despues de la antena vi el circuito que puso elio y en mi caso no tengo el problema que el tiene de la alimentacion y separacion de voltaje ac y dc alguien me podria facilitar algun esquema? se lo agradeceria mucho espero una respuesta en el foro o en mi correo que es


 o el otro que es


de antemano muchas gracias.email]52222222222222222222222222

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## gijoro46 (Jun 8, 2010)

Leyendo los comentarios de los colegas foristas, se me ocurre lo siguiente tengo una antena televes 1495, que permite alimentarla con un voltaje entre 12 y 24 V, si la alimento con un volaje DC dentro del rango, la señal de salida tendrá el voltaje DC no?, en ese caso que necesito un filtro, colocándole un condensador para que pase la señal de la antena pero no la DC, y de que capacidad seria el condensador?, supongo que no debo conectarle el voltaje DC a la toma del televisor, si me pudiesen enviar un esquema sera fabuloso, claro televes vende la fuente de alimentación pero es tan costosa como la antena y tengo varios transformadores que me podrían dar 12 V DC con 300 mA, y me da la impresión que el montaje no seria tan complicado gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Le podés poner los 24 Vdc al cable de antena y no creo que tengas problemas ya que las entradas del sintonizador tienen sus propios capacitores y están preparadas para descargas atmosféricas de algunos miles de Volts , igual , si tenes temor que se dañe , le ponés un capacitor de algunos picofaradios entre el centro del cable y la entrada del sinto y a la masa del cable no le haria falta si la fuente está aislada.

Saludos !


----------

